# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Call in the Cavalry - 2016

## JBeaucaire

2016 - Happy New Year.
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ry-2015-a.html

----------


## tony h

> 2016 - Happy New Year.
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ry-2015-a.html



Let's hope so. But I do wonder whether your post should be allowed as it contains a circular reference  :Smilie:

----------


## Sam Capricci

Maybe someone can help this guy http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...worksheet.html I tried after need overman gave up but also failed.

----------


## zbor

meus,
this is not thread for asking help to promote your own questions.
Therefore it will be deleted.

----------


## ChemistB

Need some VBA help here.  I couldn't get it to work because of merged cells

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...down-list.html

----------


## ChemistB

Okay, this one is weird.  I am curious as to the solution.  Ghost dropdown boxes.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...w-appears.html

----------


## tony h

> Okay, this one is weird.  I am curious as to the solution.  Ghost dropdown boxes.
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...w-appears.html



Interesting

----------


## FDibbins

I doubt this is do-able, but putting it outh there for others to have a go at...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-question.html
data is VERY messy

----------


## jaslake

@Ford

For me the Link is broken..............

----------


## FDibbins

Here it is again...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-question.html

----------


## MrShorty

This one seems to be headed from Excel into web programming. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-a-graph.html

Recognizing that this is the kind of thing that one might hire a web development company to do, is there anyone experienced with integrating Excel and web based things that would like to contribute their expertise?

----------


## xladept

Hi All,

"We have us a failure to communicate" - hopefully, someone will be able to help this OP :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

Have a thread here, cannot replicate the OP's prolem.  Anyone else what to have a go?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4291546

edit:  OK this appears to be solved.  OP had links to sites that were not working...seems they had blocked excel from accessing the web

----------


## HaHoBe

Excel to Outlook (not the best code to do this I assume) and user wants a border around the mail which is put together in Excel VBA as HTML: Help request to add a colored border to the message. Please mind that due to Sucuri you can´t post the code either in the Forum nor in a PM, you would have to attach a workbook or send a copy to user.

Maybe Ron de Bruin´s RangeToHTML could be modified to work but according to his HP it´s cutting out all Pictures. I´m out of time (and out of ideas).

Thanks for reading and thinking about any solution / alternative in advance.

Holger

----------


## TMS

Anyone take a look at this one? I don't have Excel 2003 on any of my machines now.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-workbook.html

Thanks

----------


## FlameRetired

I fear that I am misleading this OP ... before I do more damage will someone have a look at this thread? It appears to require a statistician.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...rformance.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

if I'm understanding what this person wants, it is a vlookup that doesn't update previous information (?) when he / she enters new reference data.  Maybe a VBA solution would work (though I'm not sure) or other (non VBA) ideas I didn't think of.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...h-vlookup.html

----------


## ChemistB

Can't figure out a good way to do this one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...r-to-year.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

SaveAs PDF VBA code is throwing error to this OP.  Tried a lot in all combinations but unable to fix the issue.

Anyone please advice.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4309345

----------


## ChemistB

Looks like this is a MAC issue?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...averageif.html

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody see this before?

Same HyperLink using Word and Excel producing different results.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4311122

----------


## tony h

I am guessing with this one.
As I understand it : using the menu button to link to an access data source is not bringing up the dialog box.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ssue-help.html

----------


## FDibbins

Can anyone assist with this 1?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4307569

----------


## ChemistB

I'm going to resort to a formula answer here because I don't think the OP can get the visual result they want with pivot tables.  I even tried 2 tables with the second one's headers hidden but the columns didn't line up.  However, I know there are some Pivot Table Wizards out there if you want to give it a go.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...me-period.html

----------


## FlameRetired

I have gotten in over my head with this one. OP has multiple same-named ranges across multiple sheets.  :EEK!:  They have uploaded a sample WB. I don't even know what questions to ask.  :Frown: 

Anyone?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4315924

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,

Who is good with Folders and SubFolders.  I'm headed to bed and hate to leave this guy dangling. Looping through folders isn't my expertise.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ubfolders.html

----------


## FlameRetired

This is weird. VLOOKUP and MATCH work, but SUMIFS doesn't with the same criteria.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...76#post4320676

*Edit* Disregard. Solved it. I've never used this particular syntax of criteria before. SUMIFS is referencing a cell that contains the text "< 21". Apparently it evaluates that literally.

----------


## hemesh

Hello and warm regards
can anyone help OP, I tried but may be I am missing something 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4321828

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone want to take a look at this please?  OP has some mixed up data they need to fic...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ed-to-fix.html

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Ford,

I've responded with a formula solution.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks pete

----------


## tony h

Am I right in thinking there isn't , USING WOKSHEET FUNCTIONS,  a means of ... returning a range being a filtered set of cells from a table. The values being in column A and the criteria in columns B & C

Easy enough in VBA.

trimmean-function-with-multiple-if-criteria.html

----------


## ChemistB

Data reorganization, probably best done with VBA

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-properly.html

----------


## jaslake

Hey Good People

 This is RE: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...obox-help.html

 File is attached to Post #14.

 I've tested the Code in Excel 2007 and 2010 and it performs as expected. The OP is using Excel 2013...I don't have Excel 2013. We've looked at Settings and all appears to be in order.

 The OP is not getting the Drop Down Combo Box Data in Column K on the OP's platform (as I am on my platform in 2007 and 2010). Anybody have a clue why?

 Appreciate your input

----------


## xladept

Hi John,

Your solution works on my system, which is 2010.

Orrin

----------


## tony h

in 2013 I am missing the list as well (in that it appears to be an empty list in the drop down). 
I'll have a bit of a look.

Just checked in 2007 and the list is there.

----------


## tony h

I have posted a new one on the original thread

I don't know whether I have lost some of the associated VBA functionality.


I was getting occasional errors in the selection change event as it errored in the use of the object set to activesheet and sheets("Max Zs...  activesheet was an "Object not set" and the other failed similarly.

Changing to thisworkbook.sheets(... worked and using the actual thisworkbook.sheets(1) was ok.

The dropdowns is odd. Going to the Data Validation options for the cells didn't show the validation options at all.

I de merged the cells, cleared out the validation, reset the validation (List and Type) then reset the merge.

I then tested it the drop down and reopened in 2007 that seemed ok as well,

But, I haven't checked whether I have inadvertently mucked up any of the VBA (or other formulae as a result)

I will have another look.

----------


## jaslake

Thanks for the feedback Orrin.

----------


## jaslake

Thanks Tony

----------


## xladept

It looks like the "dynamic requirements" mandate a different approach here - hope someone can help this OP:|

----------


## tony h

Surface Pro 4 odd behaviour. Excel 2013.

I solved the original problem that Jaslake raised. But now there is a difference when running on a Surface Pro.

The solution uses a dropdown list which is dynamically positioned to look similar to a data-validation list. The user reports the worksheet is performing correctly except when running on a Surface pro. In this situation focus won't leave the dropdown list

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...obox-help.html

----------


## ChemistB

I'm beginning to believe, this will need a VBA solution.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-in-table.html
Thanks

----------


## ChemistB

Need VBA help with this one

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-in-table.html

----------


## Tony Valko

Can anyone lend a hand on this one...

Count unique entries.

It should be simple but there are multiple files involved and I have an aversion to downloading files!

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1131557

*EDIT:* Never mind. I think we got it under control!

----------


## humdingaling

OP wants to allocate actual costs (not average) against sales 
Could do it single sku level with running total cant envisage how it can be done at multiple sku level

It's not something i would be doing normally in Excel nor is it a accounting model i have used previously (in Excel..i usually use average COGS)

anyone else here come across a viable solution?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...re-simple.html

----------


## Tony Valko

I'm not sure if this can even be done...

OP has a simple sum formula that references multiple ranges.

=SUM(Range1,Range2,Range3,Range4)

Wants to delete some rows that encompass Range3 and Range4 and when they do this the formula "breaks" with a #REF! error.

I suggested using INDIRECT but they say that won't work because the formula ranges are still "live" after the rows are deleted.

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1133006

----------


## Pete_UK

> ...I'm not sure if this can even be done...



Hi Tony,

I've not had any feedback about my proposed solution, but it seems to work for me.

Pete

----------


## Tony Valko

The OP has said the formula needs to be "dynamic" after the row deletions.

Not sure what that means.

----------


## TMS

Anyone with 2013+ want to check this out: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ng-issues.html

I can't reproduce the effect in 2007.

----------


## MrShorty

This one, IMO, has gone beyond Excel programming and into the more generic algorithm development stage: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...te-values.html
In my post, I guess I seem pessimistic that we have someone here who would be able (and/or willing) to develop a more efficient algorithm than the brute force algorithm I suggested. If anyone wants to look at it... Someone may recognize the problem as a common problem and already be familiar with more efficient algorithms. I admit that I don't understand the problem well enough (and have not taken the time to understand the problem well enough) to see echoes of common problems in this specific application.

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to have a look at this: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-to-excel.html

I have clarified what the formula actually is and, hence, which cells it refers to.  I've then tried putting the Array Formula in in A1 format rather than R1C1 but it still won't play.

Would appreciate any thoughts, ideas or alternatives.

----------


## humdingaling

OP is looking for UDF to looking at extract range of terms and range of cells
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...fied-text.html 

was thinking dictionaries or REGEXP would be the answer but a bit outside my range of knowledge

Edit: i put a Frankenstein solution together which may work for OP

----------


## MrShorty

This one is likely to go places that I am not very good at: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...xcel-file.html

The easiest solution that I see is to get Crystal Reports to output the data directly to Excel, or to a file format that Excel can more easily read. If someone is familiar with CR (especially its online version), that might be the most helpful.
Rich text format just has so much unnecessary garbage embedded in it, that it looks difficult to get Excel to extract the real information from the other stuff.
converting rich text to basic text puts all of the data into a single column. I'm sure it is possible to take the data in a single column and rearrange it into a table (OP has not explained what the final output should look like), but that seems like a lot of work, when it seems like Crystal Reports should be able to generate the report in a format that the OP can easily read into Excel.

----------


## jaslake

Any of you good people that have Excel 2016 like to take a look at this?

The OP Has Emails being sent on Workbook Open (Reference to Outlook required).

The Code performs as expected in Excel 2007 and 2010.  The OP has Excel 2016.  If the OP changes from Send to Display the Outlook Email displays.  If the OP changes Display to Send nothing appears to happen (no email is sent).

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4371141

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ar-charts.html

I knew enough to recommend a pivot table/chart, but, the OP needs a little more help than I can provide.

----------


## ChemistB

Excel for Mac Request

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...4-buttons.html

----------


## TMS

Can someone look at this please.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...iling-out.html

Should be very straightforward. The OP was attaching an Excel file to an email and wants to protect it. I suggested using a .pdf file instead.  So, instead of copying the active sheet to a new workbook, saving it to a temporary location, attaching it to the email and then deleting the temporary file, I'm suggesting just export the active sheet as a .pdf, attach that, and then delete it. Same principle. But struggling to communicate. I'm on holiday with no computer so can't easily modify and test the code. (5 minute job if I could  :Frown:  )

----------


## FDibbins

OP is asking if you can "live update" between two open files across a network.  Not sure that you can?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-from-1-a.html

----------


## Tony Valko

Can someone take a look at this...

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1138800

It's about calculating the time difference.

It sounds very simple but the sample file contains VBA and I won't download files with VBA.

----------


## zbor

Can someone look this strange behavior on extrapolation:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4384884

In this post you have data.
And trendline is created from blue dots.

If you copy that formula (you have it in post #6) and create new line you will get red interpolation.
With same trendline.
But obviously very different output.

----------


## FDibbins

Member needs some assistance with some VBA code...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4387519

----------


## jeffreybrown

Not sure I have a solution here...any takers
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...condition.html

----------


## MrShorty

This one is beyond the kind of database management I do. http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...87#post4390987
I can kind of see how to do it, and I'm sure I could put the entire procedure together, if I wanted to take the time to test and debug something. I expect that one of you who is more proficient in database management may have a procedure written or are aware of preprogrammed utilities for this sort of thing.

----------


## MrShorty

We may have identified a problem in this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4398745 The issue might be with the OP's version of Excel (2016) converting text to date where my version (2007) does not. Can anyone take a look (maybe someone with 2016) to see if 2016 behaves differently from 2007 in this respect?

----------


## MrShorty

Being a late adopter, I am still using 2007. I don't know where the "multi-level category axis" checkbox is in the 2013 dialogs. Can someone who knows their way around 2013 give some help locating this checkbox? 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...59#post4402159

----------


## MrShorty

Another one that might be related to differences in Excel 2016: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4402434 that I cannot test.

----------


## FlameRetired

I'm stumped. Cannot come up with formula to calculate these.


http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...43#post4405043

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone care to take a look at this thread?
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...73#post4407073
OP claims "Excel breaks Alt+Tab function of windows 8.1"

----------


## Norie

Anybody have any insight on this?

Have I missed something?

----------


## Kyle123

Could anyone who uses Acess tell me why it doesn't like my SQL on this thread please? http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...70#post4414970

----------


## FDibbins

Interesting question...
=TEXT(ROW(C1),"C - 000")
works but
=TEXT(ROW(C1),"D - 000")
does not.

why??

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ula-error.html

----------


## snb

But =TEXT(1;"\D - 000") does.

Remember "d " is being interpreted as date.

----------


## FlameRetired

I think I am about to do more harm than good here. Cannot seem to follow the logic of this one. I think it's me and not them.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...67#post4419667

----------


## alansidman

Time for some fresh input on this issue.  Out of my wheel house. Putty?  API?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...indows-up.html

----------


## FDibbins

> But =TEXT(1;"\D - 000") does.
> 
> Remember "d " is being interpreted as date.



Yup, as soon as you said that, the light went on - serious duh moment  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

This one started off simple enough ... I am lost _and_ confused.
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...89#post4420689

----------


## MrShorty

I believe there are better ways to accomplish what the OP wants here than either of us is familiar with: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4422855 With my skill level, I would use arrays to do it. The part that seems to be the heart of the question is how to use a text string as the array index (and I showed how I would do that). It seems like there might be other ways to use a text string like an array index, and I invite more experienced and knowledgeable programmers to offer their suggestions.

----------


## alansidman

Here is a PasteSpecial type request that I cannot provide the OP with an answer. 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...en-sheets.html

----------


## MrShorty

The original question http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...54#post4428254 looked like it would be about nesting a udf inside of a built in function, which I have quite a bit of experience with. Upon further enlightenment, the problem seems more related to getting information from a userform, and I have no experience with userforms. Anyone pitch in and help?

----------


## shg

Can anyone with Office 365 experience look in on http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...m-format.html?

Specifically, in Office 365, do custom formats belong to the application, versus to workbooks, as in all prior versions up to at least Excel 2010?

----------


## FlameRetired

Looks like an enormously complex string parsing. Perhaps I am not seeing some usable pattern(s). I am out of ideas.


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...t-problem.html

----------


## humdingaling

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-one-page.html
OP doesnt want to use fit to page ...even though the output is the same in my experiments
but rather wants to set pagesetup.zoom but integer at time 

the code provided didnt want to update page numbers and the code i provided afterwards seems to work if you run the code line by line (holding down F8)....however just run without breaks ....it doesnt seem to work for me (ie page number does not move)

anyone else experience this or have work around

----------


## Winon

Please could any of you brilliant fellow members assist me with this thread:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...hanges-2.html

Everything I have suggested thus far does not seem to be good enough and, I just can't seem to find a way to tweak or add to his current subject, without redoing the whole project, for which I do not have the time, or inclination for. :Frown: 

I also don't understand why he wants it the way he explains, as for as far as I am concerned, I don't see the need for that. :EEK!: 

Thank you guys. :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to look at this: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ge-failed.html

The code does work in its own right. However, an error occurs in the live workbook with 20+ linked worksheets.

Thanks

----------


## TMS

@Winon: the link doesn't work.

----------


## FDibbins

> @Winon: the link doesn't work.



worked for me  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

@Ford: you calling me a liar?  :Wink:  I get a 404 Page not Found

----------


## jaslake

@Winon
The Link is also broken for me (404 error)...

----------


## shg

Try http://www.excelforum.com/forum/show....php?t=1146029

----------


## TMS

This link is the one that's broken: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...hanges-2.html

----------


## shg

Ah -- that one is truly broken.

----------


## jaslake

@TMS


Same issue...
Broken Link.jpg

----------


## TMS

@jaslake: yes, that's the very one.  Glad it's not just me  :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

Thanks Guys, much appreciated, really! :Smilie: 

FDibbins became known to me as a man always with a trick up is sleeve somewhere. :Wink: 

@ TMS and jaslake,

Hopefully this link will guide you. :Smilie:  http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...6316&p=4425875

Thank you for "Both of you three" looking at it, at least. Much appreciated!!!

Kind greetings.

----------


## davesexcel

Has anybody worked with this before?

OP has many "or" & "and" in a single string and would like to be able to color them.


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ng-ranges.html

----------


## FDibbins

> @Ford: you calling me a liar?  I get a 404 Page not Found



Not for an instant  :EEK!:   Just saying that I could open the link, and it took me here...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ge-failed.html

----------


## TMS

You're referring to MY link which does work.

This is the broken one from Winon: 



> Please could any of you brilliant fellow members assist me with this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...hanges-2.html

----------


## GeneralDisarray

Anyone know exactly what he's after?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...i-formula.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I thought I was going to be able to come up with something here, but alas, I have failed.

Could somebody please lend a hand?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-is-other.html

----------


## FlameRetired

Anybody have a handle on Google sheets?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...96#post4437096

----------


## snb

Can anybody handle this ?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4438108

----------


## AliGW

Is anyone able to finish this one off? It's to do with creating and sorting a list using an array formula.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ext-value.html

----------


## DBY

Hi all
Any VBA experts able to suggest anything here:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...8591&p=4438502

The OP wants a time stamp on specific cells on a formula recalculation. As far as I know the Calculate Event has no Target method and the Change Event doesn't fire with formula changes. I tried Dependants but that only works on the Active sheet and the Dependants are on other sheets and workbooks.

DBY

----------


## AliGW

Is anyone able to finish this one off for me?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...02#post4442802

----------


## AliGW

Does anyone know why AVERAGE and AVERAGEIF give such different answers here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rted-data.html

Am I being really stupid? What am I missing? Is this another floating points issue???  :Confused: 

EDIT: Please ignore - major blonde moment!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JBeaucaire

One of these days I'll REALLY spend the time to figure out some chops for web scraping using HTML.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...iqy-files.html

This thread the user is trying to use Web Query for multiple URLs and it won't work, the table data is hidden.  Anyone that can offer alternate methods, please have a look.
Thanks.

----------


## FDibbins

Any VBA experts want to take a look at this please?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ot-fields.html

----------


## Tony Valko

Conditional formatting request...

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1152525

Should be easy but I'm just not getting it!  :Confused:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Two successive copy commands, my eye can't see what the problem is.  Can you?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ork-right.html

----------


## MrShorty

Another pivot table thread that quickly exceeded my skill and knowledge of pivot tables http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4464661

I can see the difference between the OP's source table, and the quick example that I put together, and I can see that this difference seems to drive the "Grand total" column in the PT. But I do not know (other than completely revamping the source table/database) how to get the Grand Total column to appear in the OP's PT.

----------


## MrShorty

As a late adopter, I am sometimes behind in Excel versions. Some of that is fear of MS changing features that I like in the version(s) I currently use. This OP is having trouble copying/pasting formulas from one workbook to another -- something I do all the time and never have trouble with in my older versions. Can someone with 2010 or newer look at the OP's screenshot and comment on his/her available paste options? Why is a simple "paste" option not available? Or is it available and he/she is not understanding the options being offered by the context menu. http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...76#post4468976

----------


## Ash_Maverick

Need help with..........http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4469840

----------


## FlameRetired

This is the same thread Ash_Maverick posted above. We've been through multiple steps, and now in the next (final?) step it appears OP needs a change-something macros event. I can't help them there.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...00#post4470500

----------


## Ash_Maverick

Need help with my own post please..........http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...41#post4471441

----------


## alansidman

OP is looking for something I cannot envision.  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ng-scores.html

----------


## bebo021999

Trouble with date in VBA with Clng funtion in VBA. Does anybody have experience on this? 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...09#post4472509

----------


## JBeaucaire

A very interesting question, why a single line of code fails on only 1 of his 4 computers.  Any one have a guess?
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1154291

----------


## FlameRetired

This OP want counts of and listing of duplicates between 20 sheets ... some with over 14K rows. I can't do that with formulas. This looks like a VBA ... (with a NASA computer) ... problem.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...87#post4472787

----------


## FlameRetired

I think I've 'blown' a neuron here.  :Frown: 

The last post puts additional condition on an awkward layout. Don't know how to solve or advise.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...51#post4474451

----------


## FlameRetired

Another one.

The first part is straight forward enough. I am not able to do anything with the follow-up. Not even sure it's doable.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...70#post4475970

----------


## snb

@flame

I would appreciate it if you were giving some feedback after having 'called in someone from the cavalry'.

----------


## FlameRetired

> @flame
> 
> I would appreciate it if you were giving some feedback after having 'called in someone from the cavalry'.



You are quite correct. My apologies, and thank for responding post #118.

----------


## mike7952

I'm getting this when adding code to Post. Anyone know what is going on? I do notice if the code has a formula in the post then I'm getting the below reply.

My code post are in between the code tags. See txt file, If I remove this peace of code from my post, my post will go thru. Very confused. Anyone else experience this issue?

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
What is going on?
You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at cloudproxy@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error. 
Block details
Your IP: 73.27.2.156
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...eply&t=1119690
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/51.0.2704.79 Safari/537.36 Edge/14.14
Block ID: BLKUNF1
Block reason: Your request was not authorized due to its content (HTML code not allowed).
Time: Sun, 11 Sep 2016 12:55:08 -0400
Server ID: cp14015
Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a WebSite Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the world and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDOS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it. 
Not only that, but your sites get cached, speeding it up quite a bit. Interested? Visit http://cloudproxy.sucuri.net

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Mike,
Probably need to add a space after  a <  .. or similar  ... or use the Black character trick

it is a known problem that scurri does not like some combination of characters

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...41#post4412541
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...96#post4295096

Alan

----------


## xladept

Hi Mike,

As Doc has indicated it's probably the Sumif so make it < Sumif and try :Smilie:

----------


## mike7952

Thanks Allen and Orrin. I'll give that a try.

----------


## xladept

You're welcome! :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

This thread is heading down the "put Solver in a loop" road that I am not near as good as some of you at. I have pointed the OP to an example of code by Alf in another thread. If he/she needs more help, I expect some of you will be better able to help with the nuances of putting Solver in a loop than I will.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...tool-pack.html

----------


## alansidman

I have no idea what this OP is trying to do.  Maybe one of you can understand his explanation.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ank-cells.html

----------


## MrShorty

This thread has gone into event code that I am going to be unfamiliar with. They want to override or prevent Excel from resizing a chart that overlays inserted or deleted rows/columns when they insert/delete rows/columns.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ate-graph.html

----------


## Tony Valko

Anyone know how to array enter a formula on a Mac?

I did a Google search and found CMD-Return. Apparently that's not working for this person:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1157038

----------


## Winon

I am totally lost as to how approach the requirements of this OP. :Confused: 

I think he wants to populate the next empty row of different Columns with varying lengths, with values from an External link, which I cannot access.

Anyone care to take a look? :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...2&goto=newpost

Thank you.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Using the MacID("Text") thing for searching for files in a folder, doesn't seem to be working for this user.  Any ideas?
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1158143

----------


## xladept

If you have one drive maybe you can help this guy.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Orrin




> If you have one drive maybe you can help this guy.



which guy ?
Alan

*EDIT : OK ignore this Pos*t: The Forum Software was having another Paddy, and no Link was shown. I can see the Link to this guy now

----------


## FlameRetired

This OP wants to apply headers to each page (conditionally) by page ranges. Ex. 1-4, 5-20 ...

I can't find a way and I am not VBA proficient.

Can this even be done?


http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...32#post4505532

----------


## FlameRetired

This started out smoothly enough. OP now wants to do something more creative with drop downs. Even if I could understand I suspect this one is over my head.  :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...90#post4508390

----------


## AliGW

Can anyone understand what the OP is after here?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...80#post4508580

I am feeling mathematically challenged ...  :Wink:

----------


## AliGW

Looks like this one requires a VBA solution: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...13#post4509313

I've advised the OP to change the thread title to reflect this.

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone care to wade in on this 1?  Weird formatting in cells that cannot be changed (without clearing formats)
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...formatted.html

----------


## alansidman

I am stumped on this.  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...h-a-macro.html

OP wants to save files opened with a new name each time it is opened without embedding a workbook open event in the file being opened.

----------


## alansidman

This question is above my pay grade:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-to-save.html

OP wants to email an unsaved file.  Can this happen?  Have sent him to Ron deBruin's web site, but he continues to have issues.

----------


## FlameRetired

This started out as a string concatenation problem ... path\filenames etc.
OP wants to access the resulting file's data.
I am clueless.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...23#post4525023

----------


## humdingaling

OP wants to use "contains" with AND/OR over 6 potential variables to apply filter either 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

----------


## MrShorty

This one feels mostly like a business calculation question, as the OP is trying to match a IRR/XIRR type calculation performed in another software package and perform the exact same calculation in Excel. Since I do not know enough business math to understand the different variations on IRR/XIRR, I cannot offer any more.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ck-charts.html

----------


## alansidman

OP is looking to copy some files and store them on the clipboard via VBA and then select a location to paste them manually Ctl +V.  Any takers

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...stination.html

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone care to comment on this 1?  OP says their password in a file on their private pc, suddenly was not there any more...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...63#post4548663

----------


## FDibbins

Posted in the Call in Cav 2017, but maybe many dont know that thread has been created...




> Anyone want to assist with this one please?
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1168391

----------

